# be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550 Watt nach 3 Monaten defekt!



## RaidRazer (21. September 2014)

Hallo Leute

Ich melde mich mal wieder mit einem kleinem Problem. Seit heute Vormittag macht mein be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550 Watt keinen Mucks mehr.
Rechner lässt sich nicht mehr starten. Netzteil wurde auch in einem anderen Rechner getestet mit dem selben Ergebnis.

Das Netzteil ist knappe 3 Monate alt. Wird morgen gleich zum Händler gebracht. Zum Glück hatte ich noch ein original verpacktes L8 mit 530 Watt rumliegen welches 
aus einem RMA Fall stammt. Schon das zweite be quiet Netzteil das nach kurzer Zeit stirbt.
Mit dem L8 läuft derzeit alles einwandfrei. Wollte das Teil eigentlich verkaufen aber jetzt wird es erstmal verwendet.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage welches NT ich mir zulegen soll. Neige dazu nicht mehr zu be quiet zu greifen.
Eure Meinungen sind gefragt! Antec True Power? Enermax? LC Power Gold Series LC9550? Oder doch wieder be quiet und dem E10 eine Chance geben?


----------



## keinnick (21. September 2014)

Wenn Du Pech hast, leitet der Händler das Netzteil erst an BQ weiter statt es zu tauschen. Ich würde mich direkt an BQ wenden. Im ersten Jahr hast Du doch den 48h Vor Ort Austauschservice.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2014)

Du hast es erst 3 Monate.
Nutze also den Vor Ort Austausch von BeQuiet.
Nimm Kontakt mit dem Support auf. Du bekommst ein neues Netzteil und gibts das kaputte ab.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast es erst 3 Monate.
> Nutze also den Vor Ort Austausch von BeQuiet.
> Nimm Kontakt mit dem Support auf. Du bekommst ein neues Netzteil und gibts das kaputte ab.


 Genau. Und du brauchst nicht mal aus dem Haus raus


----------



## RaidRazer (21. September 2014)

Alles klar. Händler wäre nur 5 Gehminuten von mir entfernt. Im Normalfall bekomme ich dort sofort ein Austauschgerät oder eine Gutschrift. Daher war auch die Frage nach einer Alternative zu be quiet


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (21. September 2014)

Jedes Gerät kann nach 1 oder 100 Monaten Kaputt gehen. Das Dark Power ist das beste Netzteil was es so gibt.
Tausch es halt um.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. September 2014)

Auch das Beste kann mal einen Defekt haben, ich würde es erneut nehmen


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. September 2014)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich melde mich mal wieder mit einem kleinem Problem. Seit heute Vormittag macht mein be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550 Watt keinen Mucks mehr.
> Rechner lässt sich nicht mehr starten. Netzteil wurde auch in einem anderen Rechner getestet mit dem selben Ergebnis.
> ...


 Sorry, wenn ich es so hart sage, aber:
*Was zur Hölle willst du hier?!*
Die Leute bei Listan haben eine Kostenlose Hotline, die Montag bis Freitags von 9-17.30h besetzt, ansonsten gibt es dort einen eMail Kontakt, an den du dich hättest wenden können.

Erst einmal ein Posting in einem Forum verwassen, 'ne Welle zu schlagen, nur weil ein Netzteil mal kaputt gegangen ist, ist da nicht die richtige Vorgehensweise, insbesondere wenn du nur von einem Gerät sprichst. Das werden die Leute im Service ähnlich sehen, wenn sie auf deine Rechnung schauen. Wirst 'nen bisserl gelöchert und dann gibts recht schnell 'nen neues Gerät, wenn du Glück hast, hast du es schon am Dienstag...

Und das ganze zum Händler zu tragen ist einfach mal Mega Fail, da der erst mal die Ware sammelt und wartet bis die Palette an den Hersteller voll ist und es dann erst versendet. Da kannst dann auch mal 4-6 Wochen auf ein neues Netzteil warten.
Der Hersteller selbst bräuchte etwa 4-6 Tage...

Aber hey, ist halt nur ein Netzteil, dass nur Strom liefert. Das kann/darf ja nicht kaputt gehen, weil liefert ja nur Strom und macht ja sonst nichts.
Das geht mir so langsam echt auf die Nerven, dass die Leute einen Defekt bei jeder anderen Komponente deutlich besser akzeptieren als bei der Stromversorgung und statt sich um eine RMA selbst zu kümmern, erst mal 'ne Welle schlagen müssen.

Sowas ist mal echt arg daneben. Das muss echt nicht sein...

Beim 5. Gerät wäre es OK, aber _N I C H T_ beim ersten!


----------



## Journeyman (22. September 2014)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Alles klar. Händler wäre nur 5 Gehminuten von mir entfernt. Im Normalfall bekomme ich dort sofort ein Austauschgerät oder eine Gutschrift. Daher war auch die Frage nach einer Alternative zu be quiet


Wenn du aber wirklich in Österreich wohnst, wie in deinem Profil angegeben, dann wird es mit dem kostenlosen Vor-Ort-Austausch im ersten Jahr (nur DE, FR) wahrscheinlich nicht klappen.


----------



## Shadow Complex (22. September 2014)

@Stefan Payne:

Kannst du mal deine übertrieben aggressiven Beiträge lassen?


----------



## RaidRazer (22. September 2014)

Netzteil wurde soeben von meinem Händler ausgetauscht. Ohne das ich auch nur einen Tag auf ein Ersatzgerät warten musste. Insofern musste ich mich nicht an be quiet wenden.

Ich bin aus Österreich wie in meinem Profil angegeben. Weiss nicht genau wie das hier mit dem be quiet Service abläuft.

Um eines klar zu stellen. Ich wollte nur berichten und nicht herumjammern. Wem das nicht passt der muss ja hier lein Kommentar verfassen.

Dennoch werde ich mir eine Alternative zum be quiet Netzteil suchen. Vielleicht geb ich Antec eine Chance.

Danke für die Antworten von euch!

PS: Es handelt sich hier um bereits das zweite be quiet NT welches nach kurzer Zeit ausgefallen ist. Aber beim Fertiger des L8 mit CM kein Wunder.


----------



## NuVirus (22. September 2014)

Bei einem Freund sind 2 verschiedene Modelle von GTX 780 Karten kaputt gegangen Pech kannst immer haben, die 1. funktioniert jetzt problemlos nach RMA im PC.
Nutze das neue P10 einfach weiter und gut wenn das auch wieder kaputt geht kannst immer noch überlegen auf nen anderen Hersteller zu wechseln.


----------



## BenRo (22. September 2014)

BeQuiet hat doch beim Dark Power Pro 10 einen kostenlosen 48h Vor-Ort-Austauschservice im ersten Jahr nach dem Kauf. Oder gilt das nicht für Österreich?

Edit: Huch, habe übersehen, dass das schon andere geschrieben haben ^^


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (23. September 2014)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Um eines klar zu stellen. Ich wollte nur berichten und nicht herumjammern. Wem das nicht passt der muss ja hier lein Kommentar verfassen.



Mach dich nicht verrückt ... Auch die Guten Netzteile können bei Zeiten kaputt gehen ... Das habe ich am eigenen Leib zu spüren bekommen ... Ich wollte es auch kaum glauben und war erst sauer ... Aber auch diese Firmen sind auf die Qualitätssicherung der Zulieferer angewiesen. Name ist eben nicht gleich Name


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2014)

Naja ist mir auch schon geglückt, 2 x innerhalb weniger Tage und das 3. NT schaffte es gerade mal 1 Jahr, der Wechsel danach auf Enermax brachte auch Ernüchterung da es nur 3 Monate durchhielt. Also egal wie man es dreht die Arschkarte kann immer dabei sein. Du könntest dir mal das Seasonic ansehen wenn unbedingt ein anderer Anbieter das Rennen machen muss


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich es so hart sage, aber:
> *Was zur Hölle willst du hier?!*
> Die Leute bei Listan haben eine Kostenlose Hotline, die Montag bis Freitags von 9-17.30h besetzt, ansonsten gibt es dort einen eMail Kontakt, an den du dich hättest wenden können.
> 
> ...


 
Was soll das?
Der TE hat ein Problem und fragt nach anderen Netzteilen die empfehlenswert sind.
Und du feindest ihn dermaßen an, ohne triftigen Grund.


Zum Thema:
Geh doch erstmal zu deinem Händler und frag ihn nach einer Lösung.
Wenn du das gleiche nochmal kriegst, nimmst du das.
Falls du ne Gutschrift bekommst, dann hast du ja schon Empfehlungen gekriegt.
Wenn er es einschicken will, kannst du ja vorher mal ne Mail an BeQuiet, wie das mit dem Tauschservice in A aussieht.


----------



## NuVirus (23. September 2014)

Das Nt ist doch bereits vom Händler getauscht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. September 2014)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Um eines klar zu stellen. Ich wollte nur berichten und nicht herumjammern. Wem das nicht passt der muss ja hier lein Kommentar verfassen.


Es ist ein regulärer, nicht ungewöhnlicher Defekt, der bei modernen Komponenten immer mal vorkommen kann...

Daher verstehe ich nicht, warum du hier postest, bevor du mit allen Parteien gesprochen hast. Das finde ich unnötig und geht in die Kerbel 'aufn Hersteller draufkloppen, weil was nicht gut lief'.

Was du aber auch wissen solltest:

*die meisten Defekte sind dem Einzelversand geschuldet!*

Auf gut Deutsch:
Transportschäden bzw Schäden, die durch den Unsanften Transport beim Einzelversand aufgetreten sind. Das ist ein Faktum, den dir jeder Hersteller bestätigen wird.

Du hattest halt pech und man könnte unter Umständen befürchten, dass der Versand zu dir oder dem Händler recht unsanft passiert. Ansonsten gibt es noch die üblichen Herstellungsfehler, die leider vorkommen...



RaidRazer schrieb:


> Dennoch werde ich mir eine Alternative zum be quiet Netzteil suchen. Vielleicht geb ich Antec eine Chance.


WARUM?!
Nur weil EIN Gerät mal kaputt war? 

Sorry, aber das ist echt nicht angebracht, eben weil das vorkommt und einfach 'shit happens' ist...
Bei anderen Herstellern würde es nicht anders ausschauen, auch wenn du es jetzt denkst (warum auch immer)...



JoM79 schrieb:


> Was soll das?
> Der TE hat ein Problem und fragt nach anderen Netzteilen die empfehlenswert sind.
> Und du feindest ihn dermaßen an, ohne triftigen Grund.


Die erste Frage ist, was der Sinn dieses Threads ist.
Ein Gerät ist kaputt gegangen, so what. Shit happens. Warum muss man dafür einen Thread erstellen und mehr oder minder den Hersteller flamen?!

Und genau das ist auch der triftige Grund: Hier wird einfach unnötig auf einen Hersteller drauf gekloppt, weil irgendwem irgendwo irgendwas mal kaputt gegangen ist. Sorry, aber sowas kommt vor.
Es betrifft in der Regel etwa 1 bis 4 Leute von hundert. Das ist nicht viel, aber irgendwen betrifft das immer. Das ist ärgerlich, aber eben auch noch kein Grund hier auf einen Hersteller drauf zu kloppen...

Und das der TE ein Problem hat, ist schlicht falsch...
Er hat ein defektes Gerät, er musste es nur umtauschen. Er hat schon alle nötigen Tests durchgeführt.

Kurzum:
Dieser Thread ist schlicht unnötig und geht in die Richtung Hersteller (grundlos) flamen.

Und das find ich einfach mal arg daneben, deswegen auch meine recht harsche Antwort...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. September 2014)

Bleib bei deinem NT @TE. Pech haben kannst du mit jedem Hersteller.


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Das Nt ist doch bereits vom Händler getauscht.


 
Wo steht das?


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wo steht das?


 
Lies Post 11 durch.


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2014)

Lol, ich hab den Post 3mal gelesen und immer den ersten Satz überlesen.
Ich glaube ich sollte langsam schlafen gehen, mein Gehirn wird schon weich.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2014)

Du hast die Nacht durchgemacht?


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2014)

Ich mache jede Nacht durch, nennt sich Nachschicht


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2014)

Ich mache zum Glück keine Nachtschicht.


----------



## JoM79 (23. September 2014)

Ich finde das Super.
Habe mehr vom Tag, sehe meine Frau mehr, ich kann jede Nacht wach bleiben und ich verdiene mehr Geld.


----------



## RaidRazer (23. September 2014)

Hab das Dark Power zum Verkauf ausgeschrieben und heute ging es auch gleich weg.
Darüber möchte ich jetzt wenn möglich nicht diskutieren. Meine Entscheidung ist gefallen!

Jetzt könnt Ihr mir Alternativen vorschlagen.
Tendiere derzeit zum Antec True Power. Das Antec High Current Pro ist leider nur ab 850 Watt erhältlich und somit eindeutig zuviel des Guten.
Alternativ gefällt mir das Seasonic PCGH Edition auch sehr gut.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (23. September 2014)

Bequiet Straight Power E10
Seasonic G550 PCGH Edition
Antec True Power Classic (ist aber laut!)


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. September 2014)

Das Cooler Master VS 450/550W ist .


----------



## Journeyman (23. September 2014)

Da du anscheinend um bq eher einen Bogen machen willst, könntest dir - alternativ zu Seasonic und Antec - ein CoolerMaster aus der VS-Serie etwas näher ansehen.


----------



## eXquisite (23. September 2014)

Seasonic PCGH, ansonsten das Antec TP-C und recht interessant wäre auch noch das SuperFlower HX 450.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. September 2014)

Tjo, wobei wir mal wieder bei dem Thema der Akzeptanz eines Defektes bei einem Netzteil wären.

Das darf ja niemals nie nicht kaputt gehen, weil liefert ja nur Strom. Das kann/darf nicht sein!
Wenn doch, dann ist das Gerät mies und taugt überhaupt nix und so...


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2014)

RaidRazer schrieb:


> Jetzt könnt Ihr mir Alternativen vorschlagen.
> Tendiere derzeit zum Antec True Power. Das Antec High Current Pro ist leider nur ab 850 Watt erhältlich und somit eindeutig zuviel des Guten.
> Alternativ gefällt mir das Seasonic PCGH Edition auch sehr gut.


 
Beide sind aber nicht so gut wie das Dark Power.


----------



## Shadow Complex (24. September 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Tjo, wobei wir mal wieder bei dem Thema der Akzeptanz eines Defektes bei einem Netzteil wären.
> 
> Das darf ja niemals nie nicht kaputt gehen, weil liefert ja nur Strom. Das kann/darf nicht sein!
> Wenn doch, dann ist das Gerät mies und taugt überhaupt nix und so...



Lass mal stecken. Der TE hatte zwei Defekte und würde jetzt einfach gerne ein anderes haben. 
Er hat weder behauptet dass be quiet schlechte Produkte abliefert noch sonst irgendwas abfälliges geäußert. 
Jedes Gerät darf kaputt gehen und wenn ich jedes mal für den Satz "muss ja nur Strom liefern" einen Euro bekommen hätte, wäre ich bedeutend reicher.


----------



## NuVirus (24. September 2014)

Er hatte bei 2 verschiedenen Geräten einen defekt das ist ein Unterschied, das eine eher im niedrigen Preissegment.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (24. September 2014)

RaidRazer schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt könnt Ihr mir Alternativen vorschlagen.
> Tendiere derzeit zum Antec True Power. Das Antec High Current Pro ist leider nur ab 850 Watt erhältlich und somit eindeutig zuviel des Guten.
> Alternativ gefällt mir das Seasonic PCGH Edition auch sehr gut.





Threshold schrieb:


> Beide sind aber nicht so gut wie das Dark Power.



Und wiedermal schießen wir mit Kanonen auf Spazen


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2014)

Ich hatte schon 3x in Folge eine defekte MSI Grafikkarte.
Ich glaube dass der Karton in dem die waren mies behandelt wurde denn sonst kann das nicht passieren.


----------



## JoM79 (24. September 2014)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Tjo, wobei wir mal wieder bei dem Thema der Akzeptanz eines Defektes bei einem Netzteil wären.
> 
> Das darf ja niemals nie nicht kaputt gehen, weil liefert ja nur Strom. Das kann/darf nicht sein!
> Wenn doch, dann ist das Gerät mies und taugt überhaupt nix und so...



Es ist ja das Recht eines jeden Menschen, frei entscheiden zu dürfen, ob er eine Marke meiden möchte.
Ich glaube nicht, dass wenn dir 2 mal der Reifen der selben Firma platzt, du dann noch Vertrauen in den selbigen hast.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon 3x in Folge eine defekte MSI Grafikkarte.
> Ich glaube dass der Karton in dem die waren mies behandelt wurde denn sonst kann das nicht passieren.


 
Hatte schon 2 mal defekte Lüfter bei MSI Karten, aber das kann immer mal passieren.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass wenn dir 2 mal der Reifen der selben Firma platzt, du dann noch Vertrauen in den selbigen hast.


 
Ganz im gegenteil.
Dann würde ich auf jeden Fall genau den gleichen Reifen nochmal kaufen.
Denn 3x in Folge einen kaputten Reifen haben ist statistische betrachtet unmöglich.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. September 2014)

Kaufen und glücklich sein

http://geizhals.de/eu/cooler-master-vs-series-v450sm-450w-atx-2-31-rs450-amaa-g1-a1010429.html


----------



## Goyoma (24. September 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Kaufen und glücklich sein
> 
> http://geizhals.de/eu/cooler-master-vs-series-v450sm-450w-atx-2-31-rs450-amaa-g1-a1010429.html



Wollte ich auch vorschlagen 

Das VS ist wirklich spitze!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. September 2014)

Und wieso ist das VS spitze ? Ist doch SingleRail


----------



## Goyoma (24. September 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Und wieso ist das VS spitze ? Ist doch SingleRail



Bis 450/500 Watt geht das noch voll in Ordnung denke ich.

Die Ausstattung und Testergebnisse von chiller (Tech Review.de) waren sehr gut.

Die VS Serie ist zu empfehlen.

Außerdem, warum fragst du mich das wenn du es selbst verlinkst?! 

Und dieser '  ' Smilie..


----------



## RaidRazer (24. September 2014)

Erstmal danke für die Zahlreichen Antworten.



eXquisite schrieb:


> Seasonic PCGH, ansonsten das Antec TP-C und recht interessant wäre auch noch das SuperFlower HX 450.



Das SuperFlower HX mit 450 Watt sieht Interessant aus. Bin immer offen für Neues! Ist die 550 Watt Variante auch zu empfehlen oder nur die 450 Watt?


----------



## JoM79 (25. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ganz im gegenteil.
> Dann würde ich auf jeden Fall genau den gleichen Reifen nochmal kaufen.
> Denn 3x in Folge einen kaputten Reifen haben ist statistische betrachtet unmöglich.


 
Rein theoretisch ja, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ein Produktionsfehler vorhanden ist, ist noch grösser.

Das VS 450/550 schneidet in Tests echt gut ab, und bis 500W ist Singlerail noch annehmbar.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch ja, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ein Produktionsfehler vorhanden ist, ist noch grösser.


 
Dann müsste der Hersteller den Reifen aber zurück rufen bzw. vom Markt nehmen.
Ist ja aber nicht der Fall. Ergo Zufall. Ergo 3x in Folge unmöglich.


----------



## hebo89 (25. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ganz im gegenteil.
> Dann würde ich auf jeden Fall genau den gleichen Reifen nochmal kaufen.
> Denn 3x in Folge einen kaputten Reifen haben ist statistische betrachtet unmöglich.


 
Falsch. Da die ersten beiden Ereignisse stochastisch unabhänging von einem dritten Platzer sind, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dir ein drittes Mal der Reifen platzt genau so hoch, wie bei jedem anderen auch (mit gleichen Parametern (Fahrweise, Laufleistung, ...), dem noch nie ein Reifen geplatzt ist.

Wenn ich zweimal in Folge eine 6 würfel, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, beim dritten Mal eine 6 zu würfeln ebenfalls 1/6 also ca. 16 %.

Querverweis: http://books.google.de/books?id=DKc...nepage&q=stochastische unabhängigkeit&f=false


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2014)

Richtig. Statistisch betrachtet ist jeder Punkt für sich zu berechnen.
3x hintereinander ist aber eben trotzdem sehr selten.
Ich z.B. kenne niemanden der 3x in Folge im Lotto gewonnen hat.
Ich kenne auch niemanden dem 3x in Folge eine Bierflasche auf den Boden gefallen ist.


----------



## hebo89 (25. September 2014)

Natürlich ist es unwahrscheinlicher, zweimal im Lotto zu gewinnen, als einmal. Aber nur, weil ich schon im Lotto gewonnen habe, ist es nicht unwahrscheinlicher nochmal zu gewinnen, als wenn ich noch nie gewonnen hätte.

Wenn mir zwei BQ! NT verrecken, verreckt das dritte mit der gleichen Wahrscheinlichkeit wie das erste.

Da der TE aber bestimmt keine MTBF vom Netzteil hat, sieht er nur die zwei kaputten Netzteile. Und er hatte bestimmt keine 1000 oder 10000 Netzteile um eine statistisch aussagekräftige MTBF bzw. Wahrscheinlichkeit zu ermitteln. Viel mehr sind alle oder fast alle seine BQ! Netzteile verreckt. Das suggeriert eine schlechte Qualität. Egal was andere sagen.

Was ist MTBF: Mean Time Between Failures


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2014)

Ich rede aber eben von "in Folge" und nicht von "irgendwann mal wieder".
Klar hast du Recht dass es von der Wahrscheinlichkeit her eigentlich keinen Unterschied gibt zwischen "direkt nochmal" und "in 10 Jahren wieder".
Aber hier ist eben die Statistik auch nur eine Statistik und nichts weiter.

Aber es geht ja hier nicht um Lottogewinne oder Autoreifen.
Ich habe auch schon 2x in Folge das gleiche Netzteil abrauchen sehen. Das dritte Modell lief dann.
Ich halte sowas einfach für Pech und nicht für Statistik.


----------



## hebo89 (25. September 2014)

Pech ist es ohne Zweifel.

Es liegt nunmal in der Natur des Menschen (bzw. den meisten Tieren) aus Erfahrungen zu lernen. Oder hast du mehr als einmal auf eine heiße Herdplatte gefasst? 
Verreckt mir zweimal ein BQ! NT kaufe ich auch keins mehr. 

(Einmal ist keinmal, zweimal ist einmal zu viel.)


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2014)

Und wenn dir 2x eine Grafikkarte verreckt kaufst du dann keine Grafikkarten mehr?

Ich finde es komisch dass bei Netzteil Defekten immer so eine Riesen Welle geschoben wird aber alle anderen Defekte nimmt man so hin und hinterfragt gar nichts.

Und was hat das ganze mit einer Herdplatte zu tun? 
Findest du nicht dass der Vergleich recht blöd ist?


----------



## hebo89 (25. September 2014)

Möglicherweise nicht vom selben Hersteller, nein!

Mir ist es hier in der Diskussion völlig Schnuppe, was für ein Artikel vom welchem Herstellen kaputt gegangen ist. Spielt für meine bisherigen und zukünftigen Argumente auch keine Rolle!

Nein, der Vergleich ist nicht blöd. Er untermalt, dass wir Menschen unser Handeln und Denken durch Erfahrungen beeinflussen lassen. Habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit einem Netzteil-Hersteller, mit einer heißen Herdplatte oder mit einem schlechten Restaurant, werde ich mein Denken darüber in Zukunft anpassen. Punkt. Das kannst du nicht dementieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2014)

3x in Folge im Lotto gewinnen, kein Problem und 3 x das gleiche NT verheizen habe ich auch schon geschafft ( auch wenn zwischen 2,. und 3. Defekt knapp ein Jahr lag ). Chacka ich schaff das


----------



## Philipus II (25. September 2014)

Wenn ich alle Netzteilmarken ausschließe, bei der mir zwei Exemplare kaputt gegangen sind, weiß ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ich noch kaufen soll. Die bekannten Marken, die ich üblicherweise verbaue (und teste) sind dann auf jeden Fall alle raus. Ok, die Chinaböller auch, seitdem ich sie an der Chroma hatte (Bericht kommt irgendwann).


----------



## goern (25. September 2014)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Wenn ich alle Netzteilmarken ausschließe, bei der mir zwei Exemplare kaputt gegangen sind, weiß ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ich noch kaufen soll. Die bekannten Marken, die ich üblicherweise verbaue (und teste) sind dann auf jeden Fall alle raus. Ok, die Chinaböller auch, seitdem ich sie an der Chroma hatte (Bericht kommt irgendwann).



Der TE jedoch hat zum Glück noch Alternativen zu BQ und ich denke mal, dass wir ihm alle viel Glück und Erfolg für ein normal laufendes drittes Netzteil wünschen, die Ausweichprodukte wurden ja bereits hier genannt.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2014)

Wenn der TS ein anderes Netzteil kaufen will kann er das ja machen.
Blöd halt wenn das neue Netzteil auch abraucht.


----------



## Journeyman (25. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn dir 2x eine Grafikkarte verreckt kaufst du dann keine Grafikkarten mehr?


Sollte mir so etwas bei einem Hersteller passieren, werde ich diesen künftig SEHR wahrscheinlich meiden (wollen). Andere Anbieter haben wir in dieser kapitalistischen Welt zu Genüge...



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es komisch dass bei Netzteil Defekten immer so eine Riesen Welle geschoben wird aber alle anderen Defekte nimmt man so hin und hinterfragt gar nichts.


Bitte hört auf mit solchen Übertreibungen... Ich sehe hier keine "Riesenwellen"..



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was hat das ganze mit einer Herdplatte zu tun?
> Findest du nicht dass der Vergleich recht blöd ist?


Was soll denn "blöd" daran sein?.. Mache ich gute Erfahrungen mit einer Marke (völlig egal, aus welchem Bereich), greife ich mit Sichereit darauf zurück und empfehle diese gerne weiter - umgekehrt genau so (ich meide diese und empfehle sie ungerne weiter). Punkt.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (25. September 2014)

Seh ich auch so.
Ich glaube niemand würde 3x das selbe Produkt erwerben, wenn genau das Produkt vom Hersteller schon 2 mal einen Defekt aufwies.
Da kannat du noch so viel mit Wahrscheinlichkeit kommen, das ist Schwachsinn.

Aber du kannst gerne weiter dafür Geld ausgeben wofür du möchtest.
Ich sag nicht, dass das Produkt schlecht ist, aber man kauft sich einfach nicht zum dritten mal das "beste" Produkt wenn es schon 2x kaputt war. Dann ist das Produkt einfach diskreditiert und wird nicht mehr gekauft.


----------



## NuVirus (25. September 2014)

Es geht ja gar nicht darum dass er sich in Zukunft nicht ein NT von einem anderen Hersteller kauft, was ich etwas sinnlos finde ist jetzt sozusagen deswegen auch noch Verlust zu machen da man das aktuelle NT das sogar fix getauscht wurde jetzt nicht nochmal ne Chance zu geben denn es entstehen ja keine Mehrkosten.

Was anderes wäre es jetzt wenn er den Artikel wirklich neu Kaufen müsste dann würde ich mich wohl auch umsehen aber da der Hersteller/Händler das Netzteil ja problemlos getauscht hat hätte ich ihm die Chance gegeben da es mich ja nichts kostet.

Vor allem wenn es eigentlich kein wirklich besseres Netzteil am Markt gibt als Alternative.


----------



## JoM79 (25. September 2014)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn es eigentlich kein wirklich besseres Netzteil am Markt gibt als Alternative.


 
Es soll kein besseres Netzteil als das DPP10 550W geben?
Halte ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## NuVirus (25. September 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es soll kein besseres Netzteil als das DPP10 550W geben?
> Halte ich für ein Gerücht.



Für ein Single-GPU System wird es schwierig was zu finden das wirklich besser ist, das P10 hat einfach ein fast unschlagbares Gesamtpaket - klar es gibt noch Geräte in einer höheren Wattklasse die vll etwas besser sind aber das ist dann z.B. für den Idle Verbrauch wieder nicht so gut.

Was würdest du denn nehmen und bitte mit Begründung - auch beachten das das P10 auch bei Vollast extremst leise ist was meiner Meinung nach mit der größte Vorteil des P10 ist.

Aber nur am Rande mir ging es ja eher darum, dass ich es nicht so sinnvoll finde für ein schnell getauschtes Gerät jetzt sozusagen Verlust zu machen - entweder Qualität oder Aufpreis gegenüber Gebraucht Verkauf. 
Wie schon geschrieben wäre es ein Verbrauchsgegenstand der sozusagen keine Garantie hat bzw. es ewig dauert bis es einen Austausch gibt würde ich nach 2-3x defekt wohl auch etwas anderes kaufen aber nicht in diesem Fall da er ja bereits schnell Ersatz bekam und es eben nichts kostet das NT weiter zu verwenden.


----------



## eXquisite (25. September 2014)

> Es soll kein besseres Netzteil als das DPP10 550W geben?
> Halte ich für ein Gerücht.



Kein besseres Consumer ATX Netzteil - stimme ich zu. Kein besseres 550 Watt Netzteil???: Zippy M2W-6500P, 2x 500W redundant EPS12V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## JoM79 (25. September 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Kein besseres Consumer ATX Netzteil - stimme ich zu. Kein besseres 550 Watt Netzteil???: Zippy M2W-6500P, 2x 500W redundant EPS12V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Ok, dann drücken wir es halt so aus:
Nein, es gibt kein besseres Gesamtpaket und ja es gibt technisch bessere.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Kein besseres Consumer ATX Netzteil - stimme ich zu. Kein besseres 550 Watt Netzteil???: Zippy M2W-6500P, 2x 500W redundant EPS12V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Der ist gut.
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt auf die Begründung wieso es besser ist. 
Weils technisch so überlegen ist? Ich meine es hat 32 Ampere auf einer 12 Volt Schiene. Sind keine 400 Watt.
Oder weils so viele PCIe Stecker hat?


----------



## eXquisite (26. September 2014)

Nein, weil es +-1% Regulation Loads hat und komplett Störungsisoliert ist. Dazu noch vollredundant, da kann ein DPP nicht mithalten


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Nein, weil es +-1% Regulation Loads hat und komplett Störungsisoliert ist. Dazu noch vollredundant, da kann ein DPP nicht mithalten


 
Dann versuch mal deine Grafikkarte ohne Adapter anzuschließen.


----------



## xHaru (27. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann versuch mal deine Grafikkarte ohne Adapter anzuschließen.



And Boom goes the Dynamite  

Ach die Adapter halten doch was aus, sonst würd die doch keiner mit reinpacken  

Nochmal zur Stochastik:
Die Chance, hintereinander ein defektes Netzteil zu bekommen, sinkt mit der Anzahl der Netzteile. Wenns bei einem 50% sind, sinds schon beim anderen 25%, und beim dritten 12,5%, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Das ist kumulativ, also nichts da mit "Chancen sind immer gleich!". 
Der von dir beschriebene Fall ist richtig, es herrscht eine 87,5%ige Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Netzteil *nicht* drei mal hintereinander defekt ist. 

An sich ist es auch richtig, dass die Chance, dass das *nächste* Netzteil defekt ist, bei 50% liegt. Dies trifft aber nur auf *ein und das nächste* Netzteil zu. 
Insofern sind hier beide Parteien im Recht.

Gehts jetzt auch mal wieder B2T? ^^


----------



## Shadow Complex (27. September 2014)

Aber das Ereignis "defektes Netzteil" sind unabhängig von einander.


----------

